# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قم للمغني وفه تصفيرا !!!!!!!!!!!1

## أسرار الليل

قصيده للشاعرة / ريوف الشمري 


قم للمغني 



قٌـمْ للمغنِّـيْ وفِّـهِ التصفـيـرا 

كاد المغنِّـيْ أن يكـون سفيـرا 

يا جاهلاً قـدر الغنـاء و أهلِـهِ 

اسمع فإنك قـد جَهِلـتَ كثيـرا 

أرأيتَ أشرفَ أو أجلَّ من الـذي 

غنَّى فرقَّـصَ أرجُـلاً و خُصُـورا 

يكفيهِ مجـدا أن يخـدرَ صوتُـهُ 

أبنـاء أُمـة أحـمـدٍ تخـديـرا 

يمشي و يحمل بالغنـاء رسالـةً 

من ذا يرى لها في الحياة نظيرا 

يُنسي الشبابَ همومَهم حتى غدوا 

لا يعرفـون قضيـةً و مصيـرا 

الله أكبـر حيـن يحيـي حفلـةً 

فيهـا يُجعِّـرُ لاهيـاً مـغـرورا 

من حوله تجدِ الشباب تجمهـروا 

أرأيت مثل شبابنـا جمهـورا؟!! 

يا حسرةً سكنت فؤاديَ و ارتوتْ 

حتى غَدَتْ بين الضلوعِ سعيـرا 

يا عين نوحي حُقَّ لي و لكِ البُكا 

ابكـي شبابـا بالغنـا مسحـورا 

يـا لائمـي صمتا فلستُ أُبالـغُ 

فالأمرُ كان و ما يـزالُ خطيـرا 

أُنظر إلى بعض الشبـابِ فإنـك 

ستراهُ في قيـد الغنـاءِ أسيـرا 

يا ليت شعري لو تراهُ إذا مشـى 

متهزهـزاً لظننتـهُ مخـمـورا 

ما سُكرُهُ خمـرٌ و لكـنَّ الفتـى 

من كأسِ أُغنيـةٍ غـدا سِكّيـرا 

أقْبِح بهِ يمشي يُدنـدنُ راقصـاً 

قتلَ الرجولـةَ فيـهِ و التفكيـرا 

لولا الحياءُ لصحـتُ قائلـةً لـهُ 

(يَخْلفْ على امٍ) قد رعتكَ صغيرا 

في السوقِ في الحمامِ أو في دارهِ 

دوماً لكـأس الأُغنيـاتِ مُديـرا 

إنَّ الـذي ألِـفَ الغنـاءَ لسانُـهُ 

لا يعـرفُ التهليـلا و التكبيـرا 

حاورهُ لكنْ خُـذْ مناديـلاً معـك 

خُذها فإنك سوف تبكـي كثيـرا 

مما ستلقى مـن ضحالـةِ فكـرهِ 

و قليـلِ علـمٍ لا يُفيـدُ نقيـرا 

أما إذا كان الحـوارُ عـن الغنـا 

و سألتَ عنْ (أحلام) أو (شاكيرا) 

أو قلت أُكتب سيرةً عن مطـربٍ 

لوجدتِـهُ علمـاً بـذاك خبيـرا 

أو قلتَ كمْ منْ أُغنيـاتٍ تحفـظُ 

سترى أمامـك حافظـاً نحريـرا 

أمـا كتـابُ الله جـلَّ جـلالـه 

فرصيدُ حفظهِ ما يـزالُ يسيـرا 

لا بيـتَ للقـرآن فـي قلـبٍ إذا 

سكن الغناءُ به و صـار أميـرا 

أيلومني مـن بعـد هـذا لائـمٌ 

إنْ سال دمعُ المقلتيـن غزيـرا 

بلْ كيف لا أبكي و هـذي أمتـي 

تبكـي بكـاءً حارقـاً و مريـرا 

تبكي شبابا علَّقـتْ فيـهِ الرجـا 

ليكونَ عنـد النائبـاتِ نصيـرا 

وجَدَتْهُ بالتطريـبِ عنهـا لاهيـاً 

فطوتْ فؤاداً في الحشا مكسـورا 

آهٍ..و آهٍ لا تــداوي لوعـتـي 

عيشي غــدا مما أراه مريـرا 

فاليومَ فاقـتْ مهرجانـاتُ الغنـا 

عَدِّي فأضحى عَدُّهـنَّ عسيـرا 

في كـل عـامٍ مهرجـانٌ يُولـدُ 

يشدوا العدا فرحاً بهِ و سـرورا 

أضحتْ ولادةُ مطربٍ فـي أُمتـي 

مجداً بكـلِ المعجـزاتِ بشيـرا 

و غـدا تَقدُمُنـا و مخترعاتُنـا 

أمراً بشغلِ القومِ ليـس جديـرا 

ما سادَ أجدادي الأوائـلُ بالغنـا 

يوماً و لا اتخذوا الغناء سميـرا 

سادوا بدينِ محمدٍ و بَنَـتْ لهـمْ 

أخلاقُهمْ فـوقَ النجـومِ قُصُـورا 

و بصارمٍ في الحرب يُعجِبُ باسلاً 

ثَبْتَ الجنانِ مغامـرا و جسـورا 

مزمـارُ إبليـس الغنـاءُ و إنـهُ 

في القلبِ ينسجُ للخرابِ سُتُـورا 

صاحبْتُـهُ زمنـاً فلمـا تَرَكْـتُـه 

ُأضحى ظلامُ القلبِ بعـدَهُ نـورا 

تبـاً و تبـاً للغنـاءِ و أهـلِـهِ 

قد أفسدوا في المسلميـن كثيـرا 

يا ربِّ إهدِهِـمُ أو ادفـع شَرَّهُـمْ 

إنَّا نـراك لنـا إلهـي نصيـرا

----------


## صدفة البحر

صرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة ولا احلى تجنن يسلموا على النقل الاكثر من راااااااااااااائع ..
دمتِ لنا اختاً وفيه وفي انتظاااااااااااااااااااار كل جديد ..
اختك صدوفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## أسرار الليل

الله يسلمج اختي صووووفه 
شكرا ع المرور

----------


## همسه

يا ربِّ إهدِهِـمُ أو ادفـع شَرَّهُـمْ 

إنَّا نـراك لنـا إلهـي نصيـرا
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

